

Application process energy consumption monitoring? - aledalgrande

With the current limits of battery technologies and growing orientation to greener technologies, is there a way of monitoring the energy consumption of a process like we monitor CPU consumption?<p>It could be a target for our future products, if carbon tax becomes a reality. It could be another thing for which we test.<p>It's a bit more than just cumulative resource consumption, because different resources use different amounts of energy and energy consumption is not linear sometimes. Given we had a way of monitoring, we would discover why battery is so crappy with Mountain Lion for example.<p>What do you think?
======
dserodio
It's basically CPU + (disk) I/O + Wifi, but I think it would be a great
feature. Android phones have battery usage monitor.

